# Senior male cutie in Sacramento SPCA, and a pathetically matted female



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

If I didn't have another _male_ just his age, I'd probably rush right down for him. :wub: 

For an adopter 60 years of age or over, the regular $100 adoption fee is waived. 

EDITED AUGUST 30, 2009 TO ADD: THE SPCA'S LIST OF AVAILABLE DOGS SAYS THAT HE HAS BEEN ADOPTED. YAY!










http://www.sspca.org/DogProfile.html?qryDo...;SortBy=AddDate


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

QUOTE (mss @ Aug 28 2009, 07:49 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823485


> If I didn't have another _male_ just his age, I'd probably rush right down for him. :wub:
> 
> For an adopter 60 years of age or over, the regular $100 adoption fee is waived.
> 
> ...



I am sure he will be adopted fast over in that area. I very seldom see any Maltese or even mixed Maltese there. Hope so anyway. Hugs, Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Yes, usually they get "snapped up" but oh, look at this sad, terribly matted one in the City shelter! They say she is in foster - it sure looks like she could use help! :shocked:  She's on their lost/stray list, not the adoptable list yet. I hope she can be helped, either eventually adopted by a knowledgeable person, or that some rescuers--all breed or other--take an interest in her. Edited to add, another place it says she's in foster care, not at the shelter. 

http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A32...;where=type_dog

[attachment=56326:dog_f_ma..._A322398.jpg]


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

If a rescue can take her, I can pick her up and help with transporting her to wherever she needs to go. I live very near there.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

QUOTE (mss @ Aug 28 2009, 10:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823500


> Yes, usually they get "snapped up" but oh, look at this sad, terribly matted one in the City shelter! They say she is in foster - it sure looks like she could use help! :shocked:  She's on their lost/stray list, not the adoptable list yet. I hope she can be helped, either eventually adopted by a knowledgeable person, or that some rescuers--all breed or other--take an interest in her. Edited to add, another place it says she's in foster care, not at the shelter.
> 
> http://www.petharbor.com/detail.asp?ID=A32...;where=type_dog
> 
> [attachment=56326:dog_f_ma..._A322398.jpg][/B]


That just makes me sick to my stomach. Hopefully she is in a foster home and has been taken care of by now. rayer:


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

QUOTE (08chrissy08 @ Aug 28 2009, 11:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=823535


> If a rescue can take her, I can pick her up and help with transporting her to wherever she needs to go. I live very near there.[/B]


Thank you for the offer--

I'm sorry that I just got back to this--I got involved in getting a needy elderly dog (of another breed) that had been on a euthanasia list and was sprung by a rescue. She's in my home now, but I'm not sure she's staying because I think she's allergic to my weedy yard. :bysmilie: 

I'll see if I can find out what's up with this one.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She's still on their "stray or lost" list and not their adoptable list, in spite of several weeks going by. I haven't found out what's going on yet. There are different procedures at this shelter since I last adopted a dog from there last year. I don't know if she still needs "fixin' up" or if perhaps there is an attempt going on to locate her prior owners for one reason or another.  

I'll let you know if and when I know anything more!

Edited to add: 

The elderly non-Maltese is still in my home, getting some care for itchy skin and such minor things. If (when) she is officially mine, I'll post a picture. She's very cute and I don't want everybody competing for her right now.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

Update on the matted female at the city shelter - I talked about this dog with the adoption coordinator as to whether the dog might be in need of rescue and what her status is.

The dog is still in foster care but might be available for adoption soon if she passes her behavioral evaluation. If she does not pass the behavioral evaluation so as to be adopted, she might be available to a rescue.

She had many little wounds on her skin because the mats were pulling on her skin so badly. She has been groomed and they have found that underneath all of that is quite a young dog.  

They're not sure of the timing of that evaluation, but if anyone thinks they might be interested in adopting her, there is room for two more names on the "interested party" list. (The foster is automatically number one of three.) You can call the shelter's main number (916) 808-7387 and tell them that you are calling about animal ID number A322398.

She said that there have been more and more poodle-maltese mixes showing up at the shelter in condition like this one.  They have some small breed rescues that they work with, but none that is specific to the Maltese breed. They would like it if a Maltese rescue organization wanted to become one of their Placement Partners--the approved rescues that they work with. I said I would pass that on.  (I think this is the application - http://www.cityofsacramento.org/generalser...application.pdf


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

She's still on their "lost" list on petharbor.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Can you send this link to me privately this week-end. I thought I was on their partner list, but guess not. I dont want to forget to do this and with flying to get Hope and the long drive back, think I will forget. It would be a great help. I have a foster home that will take a couple if we see any. thanks. Hugs,Edie


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

The application, you mean? 
Sure, I will do that. :biggrin: 

I still have the elderly non-Maltese, in limbo


----------

